# 2 micro-t's bashing video



## scr_achy (Apr 12, 2004)

Well Brother and I decided to have a micro bash last night.

Turned our parents restaurant lobby after closing into a bashing site lol. Good old card board for jumps and we were ready for fun.

These things are truly a blast! If you have another person wanting to get one I highly suggest doing it. We raced and bashed for ever. It was sweet!

Sorry for the quality. Bad lighting made for bad quality and I had to lighten it up some.










VIDEO HERE 
(right click save as)


----------

